# Best Homemade Tools >  Jigsaw Table

## markfitz

I made this simple jigsaw table out of an aluminum plate from the Goodwill and scraps of wood from my garage. Total investment $3.18, not counting the jigsaw itself. I have found it to be worth every penny of the investment. It makes cutting small pieces a bit easier since vision is not obstructed.

----------

Andyt (Sep 13, 2019),

bigtrev8xl (Jan 2, 2017),

bruce.desertrat (Jan 16, 2018),

DIYer (Jul 24, 2016),

Jon (Jul 25, 2016),

n9dug (Sep 13, 2019),

nacim (Nov 13, 2016),

Paul Jones (Feb 2, 2017),

PJs (Jul 25, 2016),

rdarrylb (Dec 20, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks markfitz! We've added your Jigsaw Table to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: markfitz's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Jigsaw Table
 by markfitz

tags:
table, jigsaw

----------

karimi55 (Dec 4, 2016),

nacim (Nov 13, 2016)

----------


## Sharath

Thats a great idea. But, wont the saw dust fall off back towards the machine due to gravity and jam the "to & fro moving" mechanism? I do not know, but, I am just asking. Will it cause a problem? If so, how could it be mitigated?

----------


## markfitz

You might be right. But I assume that the mechanism must be pretty dust proof, otherwise the jigsaw would eventually clog up even when it is oriented normally. So far, this has not been an issue. Most of the sawdust seems to be ending up on top of the workpiece and blowing it away to see the cut-line has been more of a problem. I suppose that dust on/in the saw mechanism could be mitigated by putting a small vacuum line on the underside of the table.

----------


## C-Bag

My jigsaw vents the cooling air through blade area. I think most manufacturers do this to blow the dust away from blade so you can see what you're doing. I made a similar setup and use it mostly for metal and have had no swarf get in saw head and have been using it for a couple of years now with no problems.

----------

bigtrev8xl (Jan 2, 2017),

Paul Jones (Feb 2, 2017),

rdarrylb (Dec 20, 2022)

----------


## Sharath

> You might be right. But I assume that the mechanism must be pretty dust proof, otherwise the jigsaw would eventually clog up even when it is oriented normally. So far, this has not been an issue. Most of the sawdust seems to be ending up on top of the workpiece and blowing it away to see the cut-line has been more of a problem. I suppose that dust on/in the saw mechanism could be mitigated by putting a small vacuum line on the underside of the table.



Thanks for clarifying.

----------


## captain1606

Thanks dude

----------


## Woodworker

> You might be right. But I assume that the mechanism must be pretty dust proof, otherwise the jigsaw would eventually clog up even when it is oriented normally. So far, this has not been an issue. Most of the sawdust seems to be ending up on top of the workpiece and blowing it away to see the cut-line has been more of a problem. I suppose that dust on/in the saw mechanism could be mitigated by putting a small vacuum line on the underside of the table.



How is the saw mounted inside of the enclosure?

----------


## C-Bag

Most jigsaws have threaded holes in the footplate. I guess for putting plastic or something that will not mar the work. You can see the 4 mounting screws in the top view towards the middle. The screws around the outside mount the table to the standoff legs.

----------

Paul Jones (Feb 2, 2017)

----------


## markfitz

> Most jigsaws have threaded holes in the footplate. I guess for putting plastic or something that will not mar the work. You can see the 4 mounting screws in the top view towards the middle. The screws around the outside mount the table to the standoff legs.



C-Bag is exactly right. That is how it was done. MF

----------

Karl_H (Sep 12, 2019),

Paul Jones (Feb 2, 2017)

----------

